# Дербенко "Лирическое настроение"



## presario (31 Мар 2010)

Буду благодарна, если кто-то откликнется [email protected]


----------



## andrej2211 (3 Апр 2010)

Please send me too: [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Петрих (3 Май 2010)

У меня есть, но бесплатно я не рассылаю (стоимость данной партитуры - 50 руб.)
Если интересно - пишите [email protected], вышлю схему платежа и образец партитуры (2-3 стр.).

Валерий.


----------



## arcadetta (25 Май 2010)

Зайдите на сайт http://novoselovorkestr.ru там есть Дербенко "Лирическое настроение".


----------



## Izuminka (26 Май 2010)

Уважаемый arcadetta большое спасибо за ноты!...


----------



## rusel9 (12 Июн 2014)

а можно на почту скинуть ноты [email protected]


----------



## gimmy (12 Июн 2014)

а можно и мне скинуть?
[email protected]
заванее благодарю!


----------



## annyshkanna (5 Янв 2015)

Сбросьте пожалуйста и мне нотки этого произведения,
[email protected] 
Буду очень благодарна...


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Янв 2015)

annyshkanna (06.01.2015, 00:27) писал:


> Сбросьте пожалуйста и мне нотки этого произведения,
> [email protected]
> Буду очень благодарна...


Вот у меня есть (Лирическое настроение) для ансамблей,другого не встречал,за приемлимое теперь качество и переформатирование этого сборника в (PDF) - пожалуйста отдельная благодарность (( Кконстантину)),Вам - как новичку я разместил нотки здесь,на этой странице и их можно скачать ниже ,пожалуйста поднемитесь прокрут.колесико мышки, выше и прочтите сообщение (( arcadetta )) №4(от 23.05.2010) для пользы дела,напишите концы-концов Тане(она часто бывает на форуме) может она теперь и поможет Вам. С уважением и Рождеством Христовым! - Игорь.


----------



## Valerii (7 Янв 2015)

Будьте любезны, если это возможно - 4, и 5 страницу из сборника.
Всех с Рождеством Христовым!
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Янв 2015)

Valerii (07.01.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Будьте любезны, если это возможно - 4, и 5 страницу из сборника.
> Всех с Рождеством Христовым!
> С Уважением, Валерий!


Валерий ,приношу свои извинения за прокол,лично не проверил,оставил лучшее качество сборников,материал по Е.Дербенко мне прислали оптом.Вот и вышло ,что и на старуху бывает проруха.Пожалуйста простите,разместил не проверив в период празд.суеты,виновен...Игорь.


----------



## VikVlDem (8 Янв 2015)

Valerii (07.01.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Будьте любезны, если это возможно - 4, и 5 страницу из сборника


Если будет у кого-нибудь возможность, то пришлите, пожалуйста, ещё и страницы 30 и 31. Сборник называется Е.Дербенко Пьесы для ансамбля рус. нар. инструментов ( Москва "Престо" 1996г) Тоже имею эти ноты без 4 страниц. 
эл. почта [email protected]


----------



## annyshkanna (10 Янв 2015)

*Kosthenko*, 
А Можно и мне 4 и 5 страницу прислать, [email protected]
Буду очень благодарна...


----------



## Kosthenko (10 Янв 2015)

annyshkanna (10.01.2015, 12:42) писал:


> *Kosthenko*,
> А Можно и мне 4 и 5 страницу прислать, [email protected]
> Буду очень благодарна...


Прислать то можно,но где их взять,не я сборник сканировал и Кконстантин переформатировал с формата фотографий в Pdf ,хотели как лучше ,а вышло как всегда.Впредь все буду перепроверять перед выкладкой. Простите еще раз,мне действительно и самому не приятно.Игорь.


----------



## andreiwing (9 Окт 2016)

А Можно и мне 4 и 5 страницу прислать, [email protected]
Хотел взять для ансамбля, а потом смотрю страниц нет.
Буду очень благодарен...


----------

